
'Backdoor' reported in Atlassian Crowd - maskofsanity
http://www.scmagazine.com.au/News/348589,backdoor-reported-in-atlassian-crowd.aspx
======
oogali
[http://www.commandfive.com/papers/C5_TA_2013_3925_AtlassianC...](http://www.commandfive.com/papers/C5_TA_2013_3925_AtlassianCrowd.pdf)

